# Plaid Preamp



## NickC (Mar 5, 2022)

I didn't expect it to sound so good, i think it will replace my xotic sl drive on the pedalboard, as always fxxk banzai for not sending me the knobs (backorder). I think i will have to correct the layout for volume gain1 and gain2(I was based on the original one).
I recommend this pedal for anyone looking for a MIB tone.

nice job @PedalPCB


----------



## NickC (Mar 14, 2022)

ok done!


----------



## jimilee (Mar 14, 2022)

Nice job. Ohhh freeeeeeziiiin rest his head on a pillow made of concrete


----------



## tcpoint (Mar 15, 2022)

I built one.  It nails the Pearl Jam sound but it isn't a trick pony.  It is a good MiB pedal.


----------



## szukalski (Mar 15, 2022)

I really enjoy the lower-mids on it. Nice and chewy.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 31, 2022)

Noice build — Any more info on why you're dropping the SL; What's your signal chain like?

I was about to build the XS Drive for a friend.


----------



## NickC (Aug 31, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Noice build — Any more info on why you're dropping the SL; What's your signal chain like?
> 
> I was about to build the XS Drive for a friend.


at the moment I'm using a klon for light overdrives, a friedman be clone for heavier rhythms and a king of tone clone only for solos. In this case I substituted the xotic for the thermionic because I needed more aggression otherwise I would have used the pleid preamp. All this because I think both the pleid and the thermionic are more flexible than the xotic.
Soon I will try a brown betty or a little debbie, just to have the control of the mids but always with the specifications of the thermionic.
The xotic is a great pedal but the ones mentioned above fit better for me.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 31, 2022)

NickC said:


> at the moment I'm using a klon for light overdrives, a friedman be clone for heavier rhythms and a king of tone clone only for solos. In this case I substituted the xotic for the thermionic because I needed more aggression otherwise I would have used the pleid preamp. All this because I think both the pleid and the thermionic are more flexible than the xotic.
> Soon I will try a brown betty or a little debbie, just to have the control of the mids but always with the specifications of the thermionic.
> The xotic is a great pedal but the ones mentioned above fit better for me.


Thanks! 

I'll get my friend to check out those and see if he wants the Plaid or one of the others you mentioned instead.

Are you using mostly single-coil guitars or humbuckers? My friend uses both, but leans more towards humbuckers lately. He has wide-rangers in a Tele, Starcaster and something else IIRC.


----------



## NickC (Aug 31, 2022)

I use both, obviously if I need super clean I prefer single coils, if I have to go heavy with distorted rhythms, better hambuckers.  but with a few settings I play everything with everything.  Last week I played some necrophagist stuff on the single coil stratocaster for fun (thermionic dist) and the result was great


----------



## jimilee (Aug 31, 2022)

NickC said:


> I use both, obviously if I need super clean I prefer single coils, if I have to go heavy with distorted rhythms, better hambuckers.  but with a few settings I play everything with everything.  Last week I played some necrophagist stuff on the single coil stratocaster for fun (thermionic dist) and the result was great


You did what to a strat??


----------



## NickC (Aug 31, 2022)

jimilee said:


> You did what to a strat??


ahaha Necrophagist riffs


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Aug 31, 2022)

Really like this one as well. I ordered a real one and compared it to the one I built. Sounds identical. 

Works great as a preamp. I ran it into my HX Stomp and added just a cab emulator and it really sounds great.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 31, 2022)

NickC said:


> ahaha Necrophagist riffs


Marco Minneman is absolutely mind boggling no matter what genre he's playing. And have you heard him play guitar? Damn fine guitar player to boot. My favorite stuff of his is still on the two Steven Wilson prog albums "The Raven That Refused to Sing" and "Hand Cannot Erase" with Guthrie Govan. Two absolute monster virtuoso players but channeled into the context of songs and storytelling.


----------

